# Preparing Red Moor for the tank



## zed (7 Dec 2008)

I have a smelly tank, and now smelly room!

I filled my tank with just water around a week ago with the intention of test-running my filter and DIY external heater just to make sure everything works.

After 3 days all bubbles were gone and the water was pretty clear. Then a piece of red moor wood arrived that I'd ordered. I thought I'd put it in the tank to see what it looked like, and as expected it floated, so I thought I'd leave it to soak to see if it would sink.

Very silly of me, but I didn't wash/steralise it before-hand, thinking I was going to drain the tank anyway before adding substrate and plants. I didn't think it would do any harm.

A couple of days later and the tank water was murky with a greeny/brown colour, the red moor all slimey, and what looked like bits of white mould growing on it.

The tank water and room stank, and after draining the tank today and washing it down with a water/vinegar solution most of the smell has gone, but the room still smells a little. I hope this will go after airing it out.

How should I prepare the red moor so that this doesn't happen when I set up my tank for real?

I'm kinda worried now about adding the wood.

Any advice appreciated,

Thanks.


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Dec 2008)

I've used a couple of soaks in Milton Sterilising fluid usually does the trick.  It's used to sterilise baby's bottles and things like that so is very safe to use IME.  Soak it in a large tub or something, not the best thing to do in a tank - I speak from experience here!!!!


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Dec 2008)

i boiled mine in a pot for an hour then left it in the water butt outside for a week. it sank but still grew that white minging stuff on the surface of the wood when it went into my tank


----------



## zed (7 Dec 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys.

The Milton-method sounds less hassle, but I might even boil it first and then use the Milton. I do not want a smelly tank again!

I didn't think a piece of would could create such a stink.


----------



## Themuleous (13 Dec 2008)

I noticed a oily film on the water from the redmoor wood when I soaked mine.  Not totally dissimilar to the film you get on tanks, but more oily looking.  Glad I soaked it first.

Sam


----------



## willson (14 Dec 2008)

I had to empty my wheelie bin to soak mine. Its like half a tree root


----------

